# remote desktop woe`s



## urbtree (May 19, 2010)

i`m having a mare setting up a remote desktop from my bed room pc to my living room

for some reason i can get both pc`s home grouped and networked no problem all hard drives are discoverable and i can pass files between them

but when i set up remote desktop and try to log in i`m greeted with a windows server 2003 screen in Chinese (or something like)

also i cant find any where that tells me what log in credentials to use
i`ve followed various guides from the internet to the letter but none of them tell me how to find the correct login details or select the correct lang
this is the guide i used
*http://4sysops.com/archives/how-to-setup-remote-desktop-with-windows-7/*

*BEDROOM PC*
windows 7 ult 32 bit
fresh install
wireless to HUAWEI ECHOLIFE HG520B

                                                                      }both show wrong language server 2003

*LIVING ROOM PC*
windows 7 ult 64 bit
6 month old install
wired to  HUAWEI ECHOLIFE HG520B

no mater which pc i try to connect from i get the same window 2003 login prompt in the odd language.
i`ve tried setting up user accounts and logging in using them but still no joy
cant log in using ip address as both pc share the same


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2010)

I use Real VNC for a remote desktop on my HTPC in the living room and it can be accessed by any PC in the house that is connected onto the router.


----------



## urbtree (May 19, 2010)

i would happy t use another program but it just annoys me that i cant get remote desktop to work and why both pc`s have this language barrier. you know what its like when you know it should work but dosnt. i prob wont even use it when it works its only really so i can shut down my torrents from upstairs

*but it should bloody work lol*

i`ll give real vnc a go (thanks) but i`m determind to get remote to work


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2010)

i use teamviewer, but its online based so it wont run locally.


if you want remote desktop to work, you need a user account with the same name and password on each machine (gay, i know)


as for the language... what source did you use for your OS installer?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2010)

urbtree said:


> i would happy t use another program but it just annoys me that i cant get remote desktop to work and why both pc`s have this language barrier. you know what its like when you know it should work but dosnt. i prob wont even use it when it works its only really so i can shut down my torrents from upstairs
> 
> *but it should bloody work lol*
> 
> i`ll give real vnc a go (thanks) but i`m determind to get remote to work



Yea real vnc is free and easy to use and also can be run locally or through the internet (as long as the host PC is in the DMZ of the router). you can even have it password protected in VNC so you dont have to worry about passwords on the host machine


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea real vnc is free and easy to use and also can be run locally or through the internet (as long as the *host PC has the required port forwarded*). you can even have it password protected in VNC so you dont have to worry about passwords on the host machine



fixed that for you.

You should never use DMZ except as a last resort (or for a smoothwall/secondary router)


----------



## DRDNA (May 19, 2010)

easiest set up I have ever seen >>>https://secure.logmein.com/US/home.aspx

but with that being said do you get the apposing language menu both ways?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> fixed that for you.
> 
> You should never use DMZ except as a last resort (or for a smoothwall/secondary router)



Well on my WRT54G with DD-WRT firmware, i couldn't get the port forwarding to work correctly and it would cause the host PC to drop connection to the viewers so i enabled it on DMZ and had no problems what so ever.


----------



## urbtree (May 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i use teamviewer, but its online based so it wont run locally.
> 
> 
> if you want remote desktop to work, you need a user account with the same name and password on each machine (gay, i know)
> ...





i`ve used team view before and found it very good


i used English UK but both pcs were installed 6 month apart and running diffrent instals of window 32/64 so i cant see why its doing this


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if you want remote desktop to work, you need a user account with the same name and password on each machine (gay, i know)



Since when is that? My local account does not exist on my server, I can log in fine. I could always log in at home from work, again different accounts and even different domains. It matters not, you can enter any credentials. It would be rather useless if it works like you suggested. I fact, no Windows authentication works that way, you can always enter other credentials.


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2010)

between my two PC's when i tried it, it required the same user and password or it wouldnt work. I dont know why, or if there were any workarounds - but thats the behaviour that made me switch to teamviewer.


----------



## DRDNA (May 19, 2010)

Remote desktop requires the person to to be an administrator on the PC thats is being remoted into...as far as I know there is NO way around this.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 19, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Remote desktop requires the person to to be an administrator on the PC thats is being remoted into...as far as I know there is NO way around this.









\



Mussels said:


> between my two PC's when i tried it, it required the same user and password or it wouldnt work. I dont know why, or if there were any workarounds - but thats the behaviour that made me switch to teamviewer.



I'm glad that you base your facts on the fact that you couldn't get it to work and have no clue why. Perhaps you should just say that you couldn't get it to work instead of making claims that are simply not true.


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2010)

i asked around at the time and no one had a solution, actually. If there is a way around it - hooray for them. Teamviewer filled my need.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i asked around at the time and no one had a solution, actually. If there is a way around it - hooray for them. Teamviewer filled my need.



There is no "way around" it. It asks you for credentials by default.


----------



## Disparia (May 19, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Remote desktop requires the person to to be an administrator on the PC thats is being remoted into...as far as I know there is NO way around this.



Users that are part of the Remote Desktop Users group and have a password set would be able to log into the computer remotely.


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> There is no "way around" it. It asks you for credentials by default.



i know.. but they never worked unless i had the same account on both machines. I made a 'remote' account with a set password on the host machine (account name was remote), and it refused to connect until i had an account with that name on the client machine as well.

It may be because it was 7 to 7 (no server OS involved at all) but thats simply how it was.


----------



## urbtree (May 19, 2010)

ok lets not get side tracked here

this is what i see.





i`ve set up user accounts on both machines same name and password but still can get in an still cant read the message displayed

cant understand why i`m getting the same screen on two pcs with different spec and different windows 7 installs


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2010)

urbtree said:


> ok lets not get side tracked here
> 
> this is what i see.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/erbtree/Untitled-4.png
> ...



try real VNC free edition and see if it does the same thing with the lang. if so then its a OS problem on the host machine.


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2010)

i do find that really weird that you get a server 2003 chinese login on win 7.


I ask this because i think it a likely possibility... you arent running pirated versions of 7 are you? its possible an OEM activation hack could cause this (they tend to be made by chinese hackers, and could well use files from server 2k3 as part of it)


----------



## urbtree (May 19, 2010)

no comment.

but i can say i havent used an activation hack

YET


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 19, 2010)

Are you connecting to the IP directly or some DNS name? If the latter is true, use the IP. You could be using some funny name that resolves to some external IP for whatever reason


----------



## Cybrnook (May 19, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Are you connecting to the IP directly or some DNS name? If the latter is true, use the IP. You could be using some funny name that resolves to some external IP for whatever reason



I agree with Dan, go for the IP. We use RDP here at work all day long and its a breeze. Dan layed out the steps and settings for you to configure (as far as allowing RDP connections on the remote PC).  If your on an internal network, you "should" be able to use the pc name, however, if your getting that Chinese screen then 1. perhaps someone else is logged onto your pc "session" from china or 2. your hitting an external box (what dan said about the name resolving to an external IP)


----------



## urbtree (May 19, 2010)

yeah gonna give up on that for now.

i`ve used team viewer before so found it really easy to set up and get working so i`m now using that.

its a little slow but as i said all i need is to be able to start and stop utorrent and shut them down occasionally

thanks to all for your help

TEAM VIEW FTW 

i`ll have a go using the ip in a while but as i have "dodgy" software i`m not gonna have the cheek to ask for help with it. thats a whole can of worms i`m not gonna open.
+thank button to all


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2010)

you realize Utorrent can be setup to be remote controlled via a web browser, right?


----------



## urbtree (May 19, 2010)

it hadn't occurred to me to do that D`ho

i did know it was possible but never looked in to how

you sir have given me a new project


----------

